# Lookin for some people to play tunes-Cranbrook, BC



## JaySimon (May 22, 2006)

Well, heres a stab in the dark, Anybody from close to Cranbrook want to play some music?

By music, im thinking interpretation of other songs, improve and some fun. I guess, a jamband. Get back to me if you wanna play some stuff.


----------

